# Opinions on abstract painting



## RJS86 (Apr 22, 2015)

I was just curious if abstract paintings like this would sell? I have an account on etsy and I was think about putting it on there.

Also if you have any suggestion to make the painting better please I want to here them.

When I painted this I just wanted to use different shades of blue and orange while making the object 3D looking.


----------



## RJS86 (Apr 22, 2015)

Hopefully this image is smaller.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

You did make the design look 3 dimensional -- good work. Will it sell? -- who knows. I like it. 

I kind of like the big picture because I can see the details so well. 

However if you want to put a small thumbnail picture that can be enlarged by clicking on it, or right click and using open link....just use the "Manage Attachment" option when posting. You can upload your picture in this option and it will show as a thumbnail. However when you are posting you will not see the picture until after it is submitted and actually posted.


----------



## RJS86 (Apr 22, 2015)

ok thanks terry


----------



## cjm1972 (Mar 5, 2015)

I don't pretend to understand most abstract art, maybe I miss the point, so tend to go on if it is nice to look at. 
This is nice to look at, so I like it.

Only one way to find out if it will sell, put it up for sale.
Hope it works out for you, and if not, you have something nice to hang in lounge.


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

Here's my take on it. It's a very decorative piece and I think you will find a buyer for it. The wonderful thing about art is that people have different tastes. All art styles will have a following. There are those of us who prefer southwestern/western art..those of us who prefer modern..the list goes on. I agree. Put it up for sale and sit back and see. In terms of abstract art as a whole..it is not my cup of tea..but this is one of the more pleasing of pieces for me. I like it.


----------



## Bushcraftonfire (Apr 22, 2015)

I agree with the others.. This is a great piece! Would I but it? Probably not.. but I don't go in big for abstract. I immediately saw a door knocker here.. just my visualization (But don't pay attention to me.. I'm whacked.. LOL!) Would look great on a bedroom door!

D


----------

